# Cabonga Resevoir/Deer Horn Lodge



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

I posted this topic in the pike forum and did not receive any replies. I hope that does not reflect negatively on its pike fishing at this location. I do know that this location is highly touted about for its walleye fishing. So, my question to you walleye nuts is this, *ANYONE BEEN HERE?* I am leaving in just under 3 weeks with my son and my father for five days of nothing to do but fish! This is our first trip to the Cabonga. Hoping for some nice weather and even nicer fish. Any insight from those who have been there would be appreciated. Mike


----------

